# Wyoming Antelope and Sage Grouse Hunt



## northernhunter (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey all. I just drew antelope in Wyoming for unit 101! This will be my first antelope hunt out there. Unit 101 covers the land immediately North and East of Fontenelle Reservoir. I'm thinking about taking my shotgun and dog as well because I heard the sage grouse hunting is great. Does any one have any experience hunting for antelope or sage grouse around unit 101 that could shed some light and let me know if it's worth it to try to double up on the trip? Also any fishing advice on the Green River below Fontenelle?

Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

northernhunter said:


> Hey all. I just drew antelope in Wyoming for unit 101! This will be my first antelope hunt out there. Unit 101 covers the land immediately North and East of Fontenelle Reservoir. I'm thinking about taking my shotgun and dog as well because I heard the sage grouse hunting is great. Does any one have any experience hunting for antelope or sage grouse around unit 101 that could shed some light and let me know if it's worth it to try to double up on the trip? Also any fishing advice on the Green River below Fontenelle?
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't hunted antelope on that unit, but there's a million of them out there. Shouldn't be too hard to punch the tag in my opinion. Probably come down to your patience on size of antelope.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Never hunted that unit, but have floated that section of the Green several times. It’s a great river. Expect what you’d normally expect out of a larger tail-water like that when it comes to fishing. September/October could be real good for streamer fishing.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I drove up through Farson on my way to Cody over memorial day weekend. We saw plenty of antelope from the highway and there is pretty much all public land in 101 so you should have a great time. Should be easy to get a respectable goat but may take a lot longer to get something over 80". Generally in Wyoming (unless you know of honey holes) the best way to find grouse is to drive around all day until you come upon a road covey. Walking aimlessly around the sagebrush sea isn't the best way to go about it. Now if you know some good draws and water holes that consistently produce grouse then running your dog in those areas can be fun but if going in blind, just drive around until you bump something. If ya have your dog with ya then put him out on the road birds, if not just have your shotgun ready and jump out and chase them down. Either way works! Have fun and let us know how your hunt went!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

https://www.gillettenewsrecord.com/news/wyoming/article_5b3545b7-8787-594c-b4c2-58172fff770d.html
Wyoming’s Game and Fish Commission in April set a 2021 fall hunting season of 12 days in one hunt area and two days in another. Two other areas remain closed. Hunters can kill two grouse a day and have four in possession. Those regulations may be modified after harvest data has been evaluated, the agency said. 

I really like sage grouse hunting but the news just keeps getting worse and worse....


----------

